# B of A issues hyperinflation warning



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Google it (that way you can look at a source you like)

Bank of America says transitory hyperinflation is coming....


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Try Glenn Beck explains it nicely on you tube.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Glad I got me some of the gold and silver my family and friends made fun of me for having.. "only people who buy physical metals are doomsday paranoid people..." well, yup


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I knew it was coming but wish I had more time. sigh.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Transitory in fed speak. Supposed to mean temporary. What it really is? A permanent tax on your labor and savings while the banks can downsize their positions. 

If anyone would be interested in changing paper fiat for silver then I would watch the third week of May. COMEX had to allow physical contracts May 2020 to keep confidence. So silver physical prices have moved up, trap is set, slam should start the beginning of that week to chase out those wanting to settle contracts for physical. Most now want physical and the COMEX/LBMA are looking like a dumpster fire this year with demand ramping WAY up. 

Fun times.
Plan faster.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Transitory and hyperinflation sounds contradictory; generally once it starts, it can’t be stopped, and it destroys the value of the currency involved. I foresee that happening to the US dollar, because it is going to be wiped out sooner or later.

And there won’t be anything transitory about it, and there won’t be a soft landing for anyone. That will surely be followed by a digital medium of exchange, maybe Bitcoin, maybe something else. 

That is a transformation of the medium of currency. They did not say it truthfully, because it would cause a panic, IMHO.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Same thing happened in the Jimmy Carter era.
This country survived.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Same thing happened in the Jimmy Carter era.
> This country survived.


I would say that there have been a lot of changes since Carter's days. The Globalists are no longer in hiding. The Loony-Lefties are in control of all aspects of society. The days when the Tri-Lats had an influence on government pale to what we are seeing, now. Those in power are going way beyond Keynesian economics.
There was a time when we freaked over millions, and then billions, but now, they are spending trillions. Trillions!
What is happening to the dollar has never happened, before. Our society has never been where it is, now.

We know that things change, and they don't seem to change for the better. Not in the long term of things. That being said, we are a long way from the days of Carter. A lot of things have changed. "They" would say that their agenda has greatly advanced.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> We know that things change, and they don't seem to change for the better. Not in the long term of things. That being said, we are a long way from the days of Carter. A lot of things have changed. "They" would say that their agenda has greatly advanced.



I've started using "The Tortoise and the Hare" story as an example. The left being the tortoise and the right, the hare.
Everyone keeps saying, well, we'll take back the power next time. Trouble is, so much damage has been caused in the meantime.
Liberals have always been a patient bunch until recently. They shoot for 125% and it gets bartered and argued down to 75%. They win.
And we all know how tough it is to kill Santa Claus. Once entitlements and an ideology is put into play, it's difficult to change.
Without getting a firm grasp on the all aspects of the education system, I fear we are doomed.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Same thing happened in the Jimmy Carter era.
> This country survived.


I lived it as a kid, not fun times. We had a formerly gold backed currency which rolled into a petro dollar. Other countries bought oil in dollars and used the SWIFT system. Fifty years later there are alternatives to SWIFT and they are not using our dollars. Dollars dying.

I would suggest capital flight into something that goes up instead of robbing you and that's why cryptos are hot lately. You worked hard to see your buying power drop? No, that's not a plan, that's the opposite of a plan. A good budget usually involves paying yourself first but it doesn't have stay in dollars.

The five big banks are warning you.
Plan faster.


----------



## bsbeprepared (May 6, 2020)

My Edwards Jones financial advisor told me last month, it's coming, high interest rates come with it too. He said younger people that didnt see late 70's and early 80's are in for a shock, house interest rates were 14% and up, 20% down. I bought my first car, 20%. I was 18 had no credit. If you need anything on credit you had better go buy it.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

So.....Russia is massing troops on the border with Ukraine. Ukraine is threatening to take Crimea back by force. China is threatening Taiwan and its neighbors while also threatening our ships and Navy. N Korea is testing missiles again and restarting their nuclear weapons program. Iran has been emboldened and making more than their normal threats.
Our southern border is a humanitarian disaster caused directly by this administration, and the administration that promised transparency is hiding it and not letting the media have access. Ford is closing a plant and moving it to Mexico after just bringing it back from Mexico because of the current Administration’s plan for Increased taxes.
Price of steel up 145%,
Lumber 126%,
Wheat up 25%,
Food index up 25%,
Cotton 35%,
Silver 38%,
Copper 50%,
Soybeans 71%,
Oil 80%,
Pipeline jobs lost.
Wall construction jobs lost.
1.9 trillion in stimulus that funds the administrations pet projects and only paid a fraction to the people.
29 trillion in debt with 4.8 trillion projected 2021 deficit before the 2 trillion dollar stimulus proposed today for the new green deal.








9+% unemployment with millions of job openings that can’t be filled because federal unemployment assistance makes it more advantageous for people to stay home than work.
All in the first 70 days. The current president is a disaster hold on tight the next 4 years are going to be a rough ride. All I'm saying is...you Biden supporters aren’t posting very much about the great things he’s doing.


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

Trihonda said:


> Glad I got me some of the gold and silver my family and friends made fun of me for having.. "only people who buy physical metals are doomsday paranoid people..." well, yup


Your precious metals aren't much of a protection. Look at Venezuela, don't think anyone is accepting gold bullion.

Food and brass.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

huntntrap said:


> Your precious metals aren't much of a protection. Look at Venezuela, don't think anyone is accepting gold bullion.
> 
> Food and brass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


As always those that have gold are most like to also have food.. so no need to rush out and start trading it YET

although I bet the ones with gold and silver end up owning more land etc after the crisis is over


----------



## danaben (Feb 23, 2021)

Maine-Marine said:


> As always those that have gold are most like to also have food.. so no need to rush out and start trading it YET
> 
> although I bet the ones with gold and silver end up owning more land etc after the crisis is over


I have read a number of books and articles regarding these kind of economic collapses. One, Modern Survival Manual: Surviving the Economic Collapse, by Fernando "Ferfal" Aguirre, documents the author's experiences when the Argentine government elite packed their bags with US Dollars and left the country in 2000. At the time, the Argentine banks froze depositors accounts and only allowed withdrawals at $60 a week - at a time when that amount was well below survival level. The author mentions paying with precious metal coins (gold and silver etc), avoiding predatory gangs, and other things. Worth a read, but take suggestions with a good dose of skeptical salt.
The other book that I found interesting was Porter Stansbury's American Jubilee. In it he describes some scenarios that we may actually be seeing happen - total forgiveness of college loan debt and other dubious fiscal policies resulting in loss of US monetary value. Stansbury is a financial advice publisher who published Stansbury Research. He has kept a low profile since the "mysterious" death of his associate Rey Rivera. The book itself gives a couple of interesting insights. For instance, he does list stocks that he thinks will survive the downfall of the monetary system. The most interesting suggestion to me, however, was the idea of buying up "junk silver" coins. These are the pre-1964 quarters, dimes, and half-dollars that are 90% silver. He points out that paying with these will likely be acceptable to knowledgeable suppliers but less likely to attract predators. Another suggestion was to buy up gold chain (jewelry grade gold, not the decorative crap). He said that these will also be less likely to attract predators than gold bullion or gold coins. As with the Argentine author's suggestions, I would certainly not take Stansbury's advice as gospel. On the other hand, there is certainly some logic to the junk silver and gold chain ideas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

huntntrap said:


> Your precious metals aren't much of a protection. Look at Venezuela, don't think anyone is accepting gold bullion.
> 
> Food and brass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


Actually they are, there is just precious little of it around.

And you are correct in the food and brass are at the top of the list.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

huntntrap said:


> Your precious metals aren't much of a protection. Look at Venezuela, don't think anyone is accepting gold bullion.
> 
> Food and brass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


my PMs are much more viable than fiat money, sitting in my safe, sitting in a bank account... 

no offense, but prepping (to me) is about hedging bets, planning for multiple scenarios.... it’s an insurance policy, but diversification is key. To dismiss my having PMs is naive. I wouldn’t have PMs without my other food and security preps shored up. And I have tons invested in the stock market, because I’m not putting all my eggs in one basket... but certainly the market could crash, but then I have PMs as a backup.. but if they become worthless, then I can feed and protect my family.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Trihonda said:


> my PMs are much more viable than fiat money, sitting in my safe, sitting in a bank account...
> 
> no offense, but prepping (to me) is about hedging bets, planning for multiple scenarios.... it’s an insurance policy, but diversification is key. To dismiss my having PMs is naive. I wouldn’t have PMs without my other food and security preps shored up. And I have tons invested in the stock market, because I’m not putting all my eggs in one basket... but certainly the market could crash, but then I have PMs as a backup.. but if they become worthless, then I can feed and protect my family.


Well said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Actually I read they were using silver coins to pay farmers directly. 
Anyone showing silver in a city market place better have bodyguards and fast transportation from gangs/gangs wearing badges. 



huntntrap said:


> Your precious metals aren't much of a protection. Look at Venezuela, don't think anyone is accepting gold bullion.
> 
> Food and brass.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## huntntrap (Feb 5, 2017)

I think where we are heading PM will be effectively useless for the first 12ish months while everyone devolves into pure anarchy.

Absolutely prepping PM is a great way to store your wealth. I am just unsure if that's the smartest move at this time.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

huntntrap said:


> I think where we are heading PM will be effectively useless for the first 12ish months while everyone devolves into pure anarchy.
> 
> Absolutely prepping PM is a great way to store your wealth. I am just unsure if that's the smartest move at this time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


In the first 12 months, what you will need is food and lead. PM's are for after the excitement when things calm down to a reasonable level and folks are willing to barter. During the first year most will be in survival mode and barter will only happen if someone is desperate.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

So I got the date wrong, the hammering on metals should start around the 24th since it's the 26th for expiry.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Same thing happened in the Jimmy Carter era.
> This country survived.


RPD,
High inflation and hyperinflation are not the same thing, I bought a new car when Carter was President, and interest rates were 15% per annum/year. And my car loan rate ate me up at that rate; and they called it galloping inflation on the news.

Hyperinflation will destroy America, if it ever starts, because the problem compounds itself. And it can’t be stopped.

For instance a loaf of bread might cost $3 when hyperinflation starts; and it can cost $30 after a year has passed, and $300 after two years. That has never happened in America, but it did happen in Germany after WWI.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Load up folks on all the staples. I'm already seeing large jumps in the cost of food at grocery store. Plus smaller quantities for the same price or more. Off to do another run to Stupid Store today to top up the larder. 

Godspeed


----------

